# LE Archery elk LaSals



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, only days to go......... I am looking forward to chasing big bulls but in all reality I will shoot the first mature bull I can. Points do not matter, inches do not matter, gross and net scores do not matter. Being in the woods chasing elk, that is what matters, and for the sake of argument killing a bull does not matter. Having the opportunity and the ability is what matters to me.

All this talk about matter has me sounding like Stephen Hawking.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck, should be a fun hunt. My friend/co-worker has the rifle tag so I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Let us know how it went when you get back. I would love to read your story and see a pic!!! Good Luck.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Based on your attitude, I can tell you are going to have a fun hunt. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

This last day at work is killing me!!!!! I will be sure to share when I get back.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got back from a week on the mountain. It was good week for hiking and looking for elk but not seeing much. I had a chance at 6x6 300" bull in full velvet but this is hunting and not killing. The wind swirled when I was at 30 yards and he busted me which was probably a good thing since I was a loooooonnnggg way from the truck. I saw 3 other bulls but nothing mature. The bulls were starting to talk on the last two days of my hunt but they were still call shy. I will be back in two weeks to give it another go and I hope they will be talking a little more. Anyone else hunting on the LaSals see any good bulls they would like to pm me about? I know they will be moving around a bunch by the time I get there in two weeks.


----------

